# Barra de Herramientas "Estandar" deshabilitada



## rapidito78840

Amigos:
No se que paso con mi Excel 2003, de repente todos los libros que abro, cualquiera, mi barra de herramientas "Estandar" algunas opciones estan sin habilitar:
habilitadas: Nuevo-abrir-guardar-permision-correo electronico-imprimir-copiar-deshacer-eruroconversion-insertar hipervinculo-y todas las que siguen

DESHABILITADAS: vista preliminar-ortografia-referencia-cortar-copiar-pegar- y rehacer.

quisiera me ayudaran con esto porque la verdad no se lo que paso para que se deshabilitaran estas opciones, ya volvi a reinstalar office 2003, y salio igual, ya quite esta barra y la volvi a restablecer y sigue igual.

agradecere su ayuda con lo antes expuesto, saludos y gracias anticipadas


----------



## Greg Truby

No tengo XL2003 ni he escuchado algo semejante asi que lo más que le puedo ofrecer son ideas sobre donde buscar.  
¿Qué pasa si hace una barra custom con copias de tales botones?  ¿Ambas versiones habilitan/deshabilitan iquales?
   Si comportan iguales entonces parece que es algo que ver con la propiedad del cuaderno.  Entonces busce en su "default template".
   Si comportan diferentamente, entonces parece que hay código por algún lado que está deshabilitando botones; (usted podría ver si está haciéndolo por medio del número de botón o por número de identificación con cambiar la órden de los botones).  ¿Cuales Add-Ins está usando?  ¿Si apaga todos los add-ins, sigue así? ¿Habrá algo en el método de abrir en su cuaderno personal?

Espero que ayude


----------



## rapidito78840

no le entendi mucho , pero dejeme tratar de ver lo que me esta recomendando ? el asunto es de que fue de repente cuando se deshabilitaron los botones, cosa curiosa por ejemplo si estoy trabajando cualquier archivo incluso uno nuevo en blanco , si pongo cualquier cifra en alguna celda luego le doy "control C" para copiarla ( porque el boton de copiar en la barra de herramientas esta "gris", entonces despues de hacer manualmente "control C" el boton de "Pegar o Pastar " se habilita y ya lo puedo usar , pero al primer click se vuelve a deshabilitar...
Gracias por sus sugerencias y dejeme tratar que puedo hacer , incluso ayer actualize todo el programa de Office2003 via Web, y  nada todo igual...

saludos


----------



## RalphA

(Hola, Greg!)
Rapidito, usted dijo,





> si pongo cualquier cifra en alguna celda luego le doy "control C" para copiarla ( porque el boton de copiar en la barra de herramientas esta "gris", entonces despues de hacer manualmente "control C" el boton de "Pegar o Pastar " se habilita y ya lo puedo usar , pero al primer click se vuelve a deshabilitar...


  El estado normal de un boton es gris, si no es possible usar ese boton.  Asi, si uno no ha hecho un "Copy" (lo pongo en ingles, porque yo solo tengo la version en ingles), no es posible hacer un "Paste" ni un "Paste Special", y esos botones aparecen gris.  En cuanto haga un "Copy", ya esos botones se habilitan.

Como, a veces, usted vera los dos botones de "Paste" habilitatos, esto le pondra a dudar de lo que esta pasando, verdad?  

Es facil la explicacion: usted ha hecho un "Copy" anteriormente!  Y, como esta es una funcion de Windows, puede ser que hizo el "Copy" en qualquier otro programa, como "Word", o el Internet.

Para darse cuenta si hay un Copy previo pendiente, abra el program "Clipbrd.exe", que se encuentra en 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\clipbrd.exe, que se abre con el nombre de el "ClipBook Viewer".  Si usted ve algo alli, es porque hay un "Copy" previo, y sus botones de "Paste" estaran habilitados.  Si usted, en el ClipBook Viewer", hace "click" en "Edit, Delete, Yes", limpia lo que tiene el "ClipBook Viewer" en su memoria, y vera que los botones de "Paste" estan deshabilitados.  Pero, si usted nada mas hace un "Paste", ya sea usando el boton o el "shortcut keys"Ctrl+V", el "ClipBook Viewer" mantendra lo copiado anteriormente en su memoria, y los botones de "Paste" se mantendran habilitados.  Como usted dice que "al primer click se vuelve a deshabilitar", esto no lo entiendo.  Pero, mire si esa accion tambien limpia lo que el "ClipBook Viewer" muestra.  Se limpio?  Hmm, sera posible que haya adquirido algun virus?  No se yo.

Lo anterior pasara en todos los programas ("applications") de Microsoft, y, otro programa sigue las regals de MS, tambien ese program hara lo mismo.

Espero que lo anterior le haya ayudado a entender "El Misterio de los Botones Deshabilitados - y Habilitados".

En cuanto a los otros problemas que reporto en su primer "post" arriba, le dirijo al muy habil y conocedor Greg Truby para mas ayuda.


----------



## rapidito78840

No se que fue lo que paso ? estoy echandole algo de culpa a algun archivo de Microsoft office update, porque la verdad no lo entiendo.
esto estaba igual para todas las aplicaciones de Office ( al menos en excel y word que alcance a abrir y trabajar con ellas )
1.- lo que hice para solucionar esto  ( por indicaciones de Greg ) me fui al menu 
"herramientas"(tools)- 
"personalizar" (personalize)-
"comandos" (commands)-
y agregue los botones que estaban grises o deshabilitados (vista preliminar-ortografia-referencia-cortar-copiar-pegar- y rehacer) entonces tenia dos botones iguales de cada uno de ellos, AL MISMO  tiempo quite los botones grises o deshabilitados, cerre excel y luego lo volvi a abrir....

Que paso ? pues que ahora ya tego todos los botones normales como al principio, si usted o yo abrimos excel se muestran todos los botones de la barra de herramientas "estandar" como de "colores vivos" o sea que se pueden usar,  y ahora si iniciando excel pongo en cualquier celda alguna cantidad o texto y ahi en la celda le doy  un click con el boton derecho; YA TENGO habilitada la funcion "COPIAR" que antes no habia.

Si ustedes abren excel van a ver que los comandos o "botones" como yo le llamo de la barra "estandar" desde "nuevo" hasta "pegado especial" estan  de color, y los unicos que estan 'GRISES" son las flechitas de "deshacer y rehacer" y estos se habilitan hasta que se vaya trabajando en el archivo, ahora si Excel esta completo.

Mi problema aparentemente ha desaparecido y ya excel trabaja bien, solamente me quedo la duda... QUE FUE lo que paso para que esto se deshabilitara ?

Saludos a todos y gracias por su ayuda....


----------

